# Kizzy stopped eating her kibble!



## snewman (Jul 4, 2010)

When my husband surprised me with my hedgie, the pet place he got her from (S&S pets, Houston, Texas) had him buy all of there foods that they have, and some that they make for hedgehogs in the store. She started off eating the kibble pinwheels: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16971, and now won't eat them. She is only eating her Hedgie Quisine- Hoglet Formula, that is made in store, and also I sprinkle some mealworm granules in with the mix also. The instructions from the pet store were to make the meal mostly Kibble/pinwheels, then 1/3 of the mix with the Hedgie Quisine, and the mealworm granules. (I also supplement with veggies or unseasoned, cooked chicken in small amounts every couple of days) I am afraid that without the pinwheels, which were supposed to be her main diet, that she isn't getting enough to eat. She leaves it completely untouched! On the other hand, I am afraid of giving her too much of the Hedgie Quisine, in fear that it is more of a snack.

The ingredients seem like it is good for a kibble, (but, $12 per 1.5 lbs.). Maybe I should slowly mix in a new kibble? Like Iams organic catfood, perhaps? Or press in some Newman's Own organic moist catfood with the kibble she won't eat?

Here's the first few ingredients for the Hedgie Quisine that she loves! The kibble, however I don't have the original packaging, but the link is above.

chicken meal, extruded brown rice, soybean meal, fish meal, oatmeal, extruded whole soy meal, soy hulls, chicken fat, brewer's yeast, whole dried egg, blood meal.... Manufactured for hedgie hoglets by S&S pets in Houston, Texas.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

From doing research and checking out that place there is a lot of bad reviews out on that store. Their care information isn't really all that good or the food from what I was hearing. I didn't ever get a chance to drive there to see what the actual food was though. Anything from Dr Fosters and Smith is probably not the best. I would try to slowly incorporate in a new cat food from the recommended list because I have a feeling that the hedgie would probably give up the other food totally for a new one. From reviews I have read the people there try to push the stores homemade food onto unsuspecting customers and that its no good for hedgies but I could be wrong just going by info I came across when researching in the past. Grats on your new hedgie though and hope he starts eating more again


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The Pretty Pets food you posted the link for is garbage, which is probably why she stopped eating it. Try to slowly add a high quality, low fat, corn free cat food to what she's eating. Once she's eating that good start adding in two or more cat foods and then keep her on that. The Hedgie Quisine doesn't look to bad so you can probably leave that in the mix if you want to. Check out the Recomended Food list at the top of the Diet and Nutrition section here. It lists alot of good foods for your baby.


----------



## snewman (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw those reviews too, which sent me into panic. Especially since I already knew that they had sent my husband home with PINE bedding for her, claiming that it was fine for them. Luckily, I had been researching hedgehogs for months and at least knew the hedgie basics. Thank you both so much!


----------

